
Quora Blocks Startup Search Engines - dshah
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/quora-blocks-startup-search-en.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d4247e5e80a2bcc%2C0
======
Mithrandir
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2150104>

